# Darn Salvage Yard….I love going there!!



## bcall2043 (Sep 7, 2013)

One day last week went by the salvage yard order some new angle iron needed to complete a project for the wife. Did a walk-around before leaving and someone just finished unloading a pile that the crane operator had not had a chance to destroy and scatter yet. I managed to pull all the parts for a small jib crane that fits on the back of a truck or trailer before the crane operator came back from break. I adopted it and took it home.



Yesterday I picked up the new angle iron I ordered. Now I have two projects to complete. Got to quit going there but I can't, I'm a junkyard junkie!

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 7, 2013)

Good find. That thing would be nice on the back of a bridgeport or other machine in your shop, you might have to make a universal mounting bracket and use it where you need it.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 7, 2013)

Wish we had a "Clark Iron and Metal" in MN.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 7, 2013)

Bennie,
You are just too luck my man.  I never find anything good when I go to the metal yard.  My buddies try to keep out some of the more interesting stuff, but if the boss comes by before me it gets put on the train before I can get there to pick it up.  I miss way more than I catch, but every now and again I do manage to catch something worth saving.  No machines lately, but I still hold out some hope for a mill or a shaper one day...  Good catch.

Bob


----------



## valleyboy101 (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree I love junk yards.  The last time I was there it cost me 2 weeks work!  A deal I couldn't pass up, the subject of a post tomorrow.
Michael


----------



## bcall2043 (Sep 8, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> Wish we had a "Clark Iron and Metal" in MN.
> 
> Daryl
> MN



The yard is not the same right now. Woody (retail yard manager and social director) had back surgery and will be off for some time. The owner's son is filling in for Woody right now. He says he hates Woody's job.  I told him it was a good reason to stay in college and go for his dad's job.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## bcall2043 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Bennie,
> You are just too luck my man.  I never find anything good when I go to the metal yard.  My buddies try to keep out some of the more interesting stuff, but if the boss comes by before me it gets put on the train before I can get there to pick it up.  I miss way more than I catch, but every now and again I do manage to catch something worth saving.  No machines lately, but I still hold out some hope for a mill or a shaper one day...  Good catch.
> 
> Bob



Things have been slow at Clarks as far as machines go. Daryl "Uglydog" got the last mill that I saw there. A Monarch turret lathe came in and went straight to the cast iron pile by way of the big crane which destroys things it picks up and drops. There were probably parts on it that someone is looking for!

I try to stay on good terms with the guys in the back yard. They can stop you from getting a treasure or help you get it. If I am looking for something in particular I let  them know and they will set things aside if they can.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## OlCatBob (Sep 8, 2013)

Bennie,
Great find on the crane! Shouldn't take much to make it useable for your needs. I heard that Woody did come by the shop one day last week, although I wasn't there to see him, it was good news. I haven't really found anything of great interest lately, and have been busy with "work stuff", so my visits have been infrequent.
I'm going to have to get by your way and finish up the steady rest project we were working on; let me know if maybe this coming weekend sometime might work for you.
Bob


----------

